# A32 - knock sensor



## tisya (Jun 14, 2011)

hye everyone,

I bought this 2nd hand A32 (y2k) from a guy. The problem here is the car, not the guy  
It seems that after a while, the car is giving me a weird sound (dont blame me, female doesnt know much about cars). Sounded like a chain. i send the car for normal service, and from the computer thingy it popped up - knock sensor problem. 
Can I get it from _'kedai potong_' or I need to get it from spare part shops. Anyone has any idea where I can get this Item for less price? Estimate cost?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm guessing you aren't from the US...anything I could refer you to for cheaper prices is going to be worthless after shipping outside the US gets added on.

If you're in the US, let me know. Otherwise, you should check online in your country.


----------



## VQ30DE (Mar 28, 2011)

Contact Dave B.
888-254-6060
Southpoint Nissan
He'll give you a discount on the knock sensor. Tell him that you are from the forum..

or you can try ebay knock sensors. Seems like people haven't had any problem with them and they are fairly cheap; I wouldn't recommended though. Dave B would be my best bet.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How do you know you have a bad knock sensor? If you have an engine noise, such as a timing chain noise, knock or engine "ping," the knock sensor will respond by sending a signal to the ECM, which will retard the ignition timing to prevent further damage and set the knock sensor code. The fact that there is a stored knock sensor code may be an indication that the knock sensor is doing it's job and you need to correct the problem that is triggering it, as opposed to you actually have a failed knock sensor.


----------

